# PC Games Meisterwerke: Sonderausgabe mit den 50 wichtigsten Spielen und Serien aus 20 Jahren PC Games



## Petra_Froehlich (27. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Meisterwerke: Sonderausgabe mit den 50 wichtigsten Spielen und Serien aus 20 Jahren PC Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Meisterwerke: Sonderausgabe mit den 50 wichtigsten Spielen und Serien aus 20 Jahren PC Games


----------



## DeathProof1992 (27. November 2012)

Darf ich fragen was an C&C:Generäle ein Meisterwerk ist? ^^ Ich meine es ist ein tolles Spiel aber Generäle? Da finde ich C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 2 + Addon Yuris Rache um einiges besser.


----------



## tastenklopper (27. November 2012)

Den Singleplayermodus von *Medal of Honor: Allied Assault* halte ich nach wie vor für überbewertet. Der Multiplayermodus ist immer noch sehr beliebt, aber das macht das Spiel zu keinem Meisterwerk. Spiele wie "Portal_" _oder "NoOne Lives Forever" hätten eine Platzierung eher verdient.

*Call of Duty* würde ich auf "Modern Warfare" beschränken. Die Teile davor und danach sind ja ganz gut, aber nur "MW 1" setzte neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Inszenierung und Atmosphäre.

Ansonsten eine Liste der "üblichen Verdächtigen": Spiele, die jeder Gamer kennen sollte (zumindest vom Namen her). Wenn so alte Spiele neuen Reiz gewinnen, kann das durchaus lesenwert sein.


----------



## Briareos (28. November 2012)

Sehr schön das "Z" mit dabei ist. Meiner Meinung nach DAS innovativste Spiel (gemessen an seiner Zeit) aller Zeiten, welches absolut zu Unrecht der große kommerzielle Erfolg versagt geblieben ist.

Muss ich in 2 Wochen dem Kiosk meines Vertrauens wieder einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. November 2012)

DeathProof1992 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was an C&C:Generäle ein Meisterwerk ist? ^^ Ich meine es ist ein tolles Spiel aber Generäle? Da finde ich C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 2 + Addon Yuris Rache um einiges besser.


 Naja. Finden wir eben nicht.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (30. November 2012)

Kann man den Heft ab dem 12.12 auch im Handel kaufen ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Dezember 2012)

Finde die Idee mit dem Sonderheft absolut genial und freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Dezember 2012)

Ron Gilbert fiebert ebenfalls der Veröffentlichung entgegen


----------



## BulliTH (7. Dezember 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Sonderheft noch nicht:

Sind die angegebenen Spiele im Original dabei, d.h. man kann sie wieder spielen? (z.B. wäre dann für Day of the tentacle dann ja notwendig die Scumm Software zuerst zu installieren, oder?)

Oder sind lediglich die BERICHTE über die Spiele im Heft?


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Dezember 2012)

BulliTH schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Sonderheft noch nicht:
> 
> Sind die angegebenen Spiele im Original dabei, d.h. man kann sie wieder spielen? (z.B. wäre dann für Day of the tentacle dann ja notwendig die Scumm Software zuerst zu installieren, oder?)
> 
> Oder sind lediglich die BERICHTE über die Spiele im Heft?


 
Letzteres. Videos sind aber auch dabei


----------



## Scifius (15. Dezember 2012)

Solche Zusammenstellungen sind natürlich immer subjektiv, aber dass die "Age of Empires"-Reihe gar nicht zu den "50 wichtigsten Spielen und Serien" der letzten 20 Jahre gehören soll, finde ich schon etwas seltsam. Abgesehen von Erfolg und Bekanntheitsgrad waren zumindest die ersten beiden Teile für das Genre der Strategiespiele enorm einflussreich.


----------



## Coroner78 (15. Dezember 2012)

Oh man...was hab ich damals Syndicate gedaddelt! Das war (und ist) sooo genial! Zu schade, dass da nix mehr in der Pipeline ist...


----------



## Mrwc (16. Dezember 2012)

Ein wirklich feines Heftchen! So etwas habe ich mir schon lange herbeigewünscht. Den Grossteil der Spiele habe ich selbst in endlosen Stunden rauf- und runtergespielt und freue mich auf vielleicht neue Einsichten. Da werde ich gleich sentimental.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist halt die frage, was man unter "wichtig" versteht. "Z" ist sicher toll, hatte aber kaum Einfluss aufs Genre, während z.B. Warcraft 3 die Echtzeitstrategie auf Jahre hinaus geprägt hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2012)

Kein Operation Flashpoint dabei?  Warum wird das bei solchen Sachen eigentlich immer vergessen? Dabei ist es eines der besten PC Spiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich persönlich hätte auch die NOLF Spiele reingenommen. Die waren wirklich großartig


----------



## Dorian39 (18. Dezember 2012)

Kurzes Fazit:

Habe mir das Heft am Bahnhofkiosk gekauft und dies auch nicht bereut.

Die beiliegende DVD ist sehr liebevoll gestaltet, die Menüführung funktioniert wunderbar - ist gut gemacht, dass die einzelnen Zeilen durch einfaches Darüberfahren mit der Maus ohne zu Klicken gescrollt werden können.

Die Berichte zu den Meisterwerken sind nachvollziehbar. Sicher lässt sich darüber streiten, warum das eine oder andere Spiel nicht auch aufgeführt wurde, aber im Großen und Ganzen liegen die Verfasser nicht daneben. Vor allem, dass meine drei Lieblinge "System Shock", "Battle Isle" und "Dune2" ebenfalls Zugang gefunden haben, zeugt vom guten Geschmack der Autoren . Hut ab!!

Hey Leute- ich bin echt nicht bei PC-Games angestellt, dennoch möcht ich sagen, kauft Euch das Teil, dass solche Werke weiterhin erscheinen, z. B. ein Teil 2 mit dem Titel "Weitere 50 Meisterwerke" 

Gruß Dorian39


----------



## Shrappy (19. Dezember 2012)

Oh wie geil, muss ich mir holen... Battle Isle *schnief* 

Ich persönlich warte noch auf eine Samlung all eurer Magazine als eBook... musste meine Sammlung von den Ausgaben 1994-2006 entsorgen... kein Keller/Dachboden in der neuen Wohnung damals gehabt... oh mann


----------



## MarcBrehme (23. Dezember 2012)

Scifius schrieb:


> Solche Zusammenstellungen sind natürlich immer subjektiv, aber dass die "Age of Empires"-Reihe gar nicht zu den "50 wichtigsten Spielen und Serien" der letzten 20 Jahre gehören soll, finde ich schon etwas seltsam. Abgesehen von Erfolg und Bekanntheitsgrad waren zumindest die ersten beiden Teile für das Genre der Strategiespiele enorm einflussreich.



Keine Sorge! Age of Empires ist auch dabei.


----------



## coolgut (26. Dezember 2012)

Eine der beste Story war Final fantasy 7 und ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Steffke100 (27. Dezember 2012)

Klasse, gekauft! Ganz persönlich würde mir ja so etwas in einer umfangreicheren Form mit _Hardcover_ wünschen. Nur währe es dann wahrscheinlich einfach nur unbezahlbar.


----------



## Mrwc (27. Dezember 2012)

coolgut schrieb:


> Eine der beste Story war Final fantasy 7 und ist nicht dabei.


 
Das Blatt heisst PC Games, mit Betonung auf "PC".


----------



## ViktorEippert (27. Dezember 2012)

Mrwc schrieb:


> Das Blatt heisst PC Games, mit Betonung auf "PC".


 
Final Fantasy 7 erschien auch für PC.


----------



## gigantonius (28. Dezember 2012)

wo ist die Geoff Crammond Grand Prix Reihe????


----------



## Mrwc (28. Dezember 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 7 erschien auch für PC.


 
Gewiss, aber für die Geschichte und Entwicklung der PC-Spiele war der eher mässige Port (des auf der PSX zurecht unsterblichen Klassikers) von recht geringer Bedeutung. Ich finde es gerade nicht mehr, aber wie hoch war die Wertung der PC Games für FF7?


----------



## gamersince1984 (30. Dezember 2012)

Mrwc schrieb:


> Gewiss, aber für die Geschichte und Entwicklung der PC-Spiele war der eher mässige Port (des auf der PSX zurecht unsterblichen Klassikers) von recht geringer Bedeutung. Ich finde es gerade nicht mehr, aber wie hoch war die Wertung der PC Games für FF7?


 
75% in Ausgabe 8/98


----------



## Jedi-Joker (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Sammlung finde ich persöhnlich sehr gut gewählt und, wie Dorian39, will ich unbedingt einen Nachfolger. Nur warum musstet Ihr auch einige alten Videos wiederverwerten ? Die passen vom "Design" her nicht ins Gesambild der ganz neueren Video rein. 

Warum nicht mal mit einem Independet-Regisseur/-Produzenzt zusammenarbeiten ? Dann könnte man eine Art "Doku-Reihe" über die Meisterwerke der Videospiele machen, die vorgestellt werden. Im Stil wie die GIGA-Videos und/oder "Die Ultimative Chartshow" wäre hierfür genial.
Dann könnte man diese Serie auf DVD oder gar auf Blu-ray durch einen Publisher kaufen *g*


----------



## zzzoid (1. Januar 2013)

Z - is eines der Trauer-Beispiele. Leider ist der Schatz damals nicht gewürdigt worden.


----------



## zzzoid (1. Januar 2013)

Coroner78 schrieb:


> Oh man...was hab ich damals Syndicate gedaddelt! Das war (und ist) sooo genial! Zu schade, dass da nix mehr in der Pipeline ist...


 
Ah, ein Gleichgesinnter! Tut das gut, dass zu hören. Auch Jahre später, Syndicate immer einer meiner Top5.
Map Atlantis, lol, HC.


----------



## zzzoid (1. Januar 2013)

Dorian39 schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit:
> 
> Habe mir das Heft am Bahnhofkiosk gekauft und dies auch nicht bereut.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, sollte mir wirklich das Heft besorgen. Doch zurzeit in Budapest. Aber Antworte nur, da auch du mir soeben die für mich hervorragendsten Games erwähnt hast. Doch wechsle für mich "Battle Isle" mit "Historyline: 1914–1918" (auch Blue Byte) aus.


----------



## zzzoid (1. Januar 2013)

Kennt einer von euch noch Burntime?  Haha, Endzeit pur!


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Januar 2013)

Ehh wieso kein, Doom, wieso kein Cyberia, wieso kein Raptor call of the Shadows, och ne. Outcast ist nicht wirklich ein Meisterwerk, wieso kein Bleifuss2 wieso kein Undying, oh man ihr hättet bei diesem Sonderheft so wirklich was rausreißen können, aber nein. Es wird wieder mal der bekannte langweilige Käse abgearbeitet.Kein Rally Racing 97 was damals das Rallye Genre geprägt hat, FarCry sieht heute einfach nur noch Scheisse aus und ist weder spielerisch noch technisch ein "Meisterwerk" Kein Ton von Need for Speed 1. Sorry PCGames, das sind keine Meisterwerke, das ist eine lieblose Zusammenstellung von 0815 Spielen...


----------



## GeneralPaul (2. Januar 2013)

Zur Info, nicht die Top50 Meisterwerke.
Eher die letzten 50 Hall-of-Fame Seiten der normalen PCG-Ausgaben in einem Heft.
Inklusive der damaligen Kommentare z.B. X-Wing doch kein Meisterwerk?

Gekauft, zuhause gelesen und geärgert: Hab ich schon, halt nur in getrennten Heften.
Copy/paste in Reinkultur

War irgendwie an MAD erinnert.


----------



## gamersince1984 (2. Januar 2013)

Das Heft ist genauso hingerotzt, wie das Wii U-Sonderheft.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (2. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ehh wieso kein, Doom, wieso kein Cyberia, wieso kein Raptor call of the Shadows, och ne. Outcast ist nicht wirklich ein Meisterwerk, wieso kein Bleifuss2 wieso kein Undying, oh man ihr hättet bei diesem Sonderheft so wirklich was rausreißen können, aber nein. Es wird wieder mal der bekannte langweilige Käse abgearbeitet.Kein Rally Racing 97 was damals das Rallye Genre geprägt hat, FarCry sieht heute einfach nur noch Scheisse aus und ist weder spielerisch noch technisch ein "Meisterwerk" Kein Ton von Need for Speed 1.



Natürlich kann man unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein, ob ein Spiel als "Meisterwerk" zählt oder nicht. Cyberia oder Bleifuß 2 wären mir zum Beispiel im Leben nicht in den Sinn gekommen, weder bei Erscheinen noch im Nachhinein. Im Übrigen: Nahezu *alle *vorgestellten Spiele sehen heute nicht mehr wirklich gut aus - inklusive Far Cry 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Januar 2013)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein, ob ein Spiel als "Meisterwerk" zählt oder nicht. Cyberia oder Bleifuß 2 wären mir zum Beispiel im Leben nicht in den Sinn gekommen, weder bei Erscheinen noch im Nachhinein. Im Übrigen: Nahezu *alle *vorgestellten Spiele sehen heute nicht mehr wirklich gut aus - inklusive Far Cry
> 
> Petra
> PC Games



Oh ich freue mich eine Antwort von Ihnen zu bekommen - wirklich  Ähm ja zurück zum Thema. Haben Sie den ersten Bleifuss nicht selber in der PC Games getestet? Cyberia hat in der PC Games damals eine glaub 91 bekommen und war spielerisch dem damaligen Rendergrafik Primus "Rebel Assault" technisch weit überlegen. Da ich gerade von Rebel Assault spreche, wieso ist Teil2 der wirklich klasse war nicht im Heft? Toonstruck ist auch so ein Meisterwerk was mir jetzt spontan eingefallen wäre. Alone in the Dark 1 bekam in der PlayTime 1/93 eine 96 von euch - das ist mehr als HL2 bekommen hat. Comanche Maximum Overkill ist auch so ein Meisterwerk gewesen. Kein Simulator konnte zu der Zeit solche Berglandschaften darstellen, wo man sich mit seinem Helikopter verstecken konnte. 

Klar kann man jetzt nichts mehr daran ändern, aber wieseo liebe Frau Fröhlich hat man nicht mal eine Umfrage in der Community gemacht um zu sehen welche Spiele den Lesern denn selber so einfallen. Mit so einer Aktion hätte wäre man dann zusätzlich sogar noch auf die Community eingegangen, was den verkauften Auflagen bestimmt noch mal einen Schub verpasst hätte. 

Ich würde gerne PCG Redakteur werden damit Retro Spiele nicht vollkommen in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## Scifius (3. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Klar kann man jetzt nichts mehr daran ändern, aber wieseo liebe Frau Fröhlich hat man nicht mal eine Umfrage in der Community gemacht um zu sehen welche Spiele den Lesern denn selber so einfallen. Mit so einer Aktion hätte wäre man dann zusätzlich sogar noch auf die Community eingegangen, was den verkauften Auflagen bestimmt noch mal einen Schub verpasst hätte.


 Vom kommerziellen Standpunkt her wäre das vermutlich vernünftig gewesen, aber inhaltlich? Die Masse der jungen Spieler von heute kennt die Spiele aus den 90ern doch gar nicht mehr. Wenn man also einfach die Spieler von heute abstimmen lassen hätte, wären in den "50 Meisterwerken der letzten 20 Jahre" vermutlich fast nur Spiele aus den letzten 5 Jahren enthalten gewesen.
(Zum Vergleich: Ein österreichischer Radiosender ließ vor etlichen Jahren einmal von seinen Hörern in einer groß angelegten Aktion die größten Hits aller Zeiten wählen. Die Top Ten der so gewählten "größten Hits aller Zeiten" waren dann allerdings weitgehend mit der damals aktuellen Hitparade identisch ...)

Außerdem ist der Titel dieses Themas zwiespältig: Die "50 wichtigsten Spiele" müssen qualitativ keine "Meisterwerke" sein, und ein "Meisterwerk" ist nicht unbedingt wichtig, wenn es kaum jemand gespielt hat und es auch keinen Einfluss auf künftige Spiele hatte.


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Zur Info, nicht die Top50 Meisterwerke.
> Eher die letzten 50 Hall-of-Fame Seiten der normalen PCG-Ausgaben in einem Heft.
> Inklusive der damaligen Kommentare z.B. X-Wing doch kein Meisterwerk?
> 
> ...


 
Da muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. Schade, dass Petra nicht auf Deinen, sondern leider nur - und das in völlig vorhersehbarere Weise - auf das übliche Warum-fehlt-Spiel-XY-Geflenne geantwortet hat. Ist ja immer schön, wenn sich hier auch mal jemand aus der Redaktion meldet, aber vielleicht bitte auch mal zu wirklich interessanten Fragen und Diskussionen und nicht nur zu dem üblichen Quark!

Diese lieblose Copy-Pasterei führt - neben dem völlig inhomogenen Layout des Hefts und der Videos - auch dazu, dass völlig inkonsistent mal ganze Serien erwähnt werden (Baldur's Gate, Diablo, Elder Scrolls, Total War, ...), im Falle anderer Serien, die ebenso etabliert sind und qualitativ meist ebenso durchgehend gute Qualität boten, aber lediglich ein einzelner Titel herausgegriffen wird (Half Life, Tomb Raider, Heroes Of Might and Magic, GTA, Anno, ...). Dabei wird insbesondere der HOMM-Beitrag der anerkanntermaßen herausragenden Rolle des dritten Teils leider null gerecht.

Fürs nächste Sonderheft dieser Art: Meisterwerken kann man übrigens auch dadurch seinen Respekt zollen, dass man ihnen die verdiente redaktionelle (Neu-)Bearbeitung zukommen lässt, anstatt zu 98% einfach nur reine Zweitverwertung zu betreiben ...


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Oh ich freue mich eine Antwort von Ihnen zu bekommen - wirklich  Ähm ja zurück zum Thema. Haben Sie den ersten Bleifuss nicht selber in der PC Games getestet? Cyberia hat in der PC Games damals eine glaub 91 bekommen und war spielerisch dem damaligen Rendergrafik Primus "Rebel Assault" technisch weit überlegen. Da ich gerade von Rebel Assault spreche, wieso ist Teil2 der wirklich klasse war nicht im Heft? Toonstruck ist auch so ein Meisterwerk was mir jetzt spontan eingefallen wäre. Alone in the Dark 1 bekam in der PlayTime 1/93 eine 96 von euch - das ist mehr als HL2 bekommen hat.


 
Bitte mal mit diesem Rumreiten auf irgendwelchen Wertungen aufhören; das ist doch völlig irrelevant! Unreal 2 bekam im März 2003 von der PC Games fette 92% hinterher geschmissen, worüber damals schon viele lachen mussten, während sich HOMM 3 - heute anerkanntermaßen eines der gelungensten Spiele seines Genres - anno 1999 mit eher durchschnittlichen 81% begnügen musste. Viele Wertungen aus Spielezeitschriften erscheinen aus heutiger Sicht so absurd hoch oder niedrig, dass man in den Redaktionen auch bestimmt nicht immer gerne an sie erinnert wird. Heutzutage heißt es im Video zu Unreal auf der DVD dieses Sonderhefts beispielsweise zu Unreal 2: "Trotz vieler toller Ideen und der brandneuen Unreal-Engine 2, fühlt sich das Spiel nicht gut an. Die Charaktere wirken lieblos und das Waffenfeeling war schwammig." Was damals natürlich - neben dem unglaublich langsam durch die Level kriechenden Protagonisten - auch schon so war, aber trotzdem niemanden an Rekordwertungen gehindert hat, inklusive GameStar (91% ) und PC Action (92% ). Warum das erste Unreal weniger Meisterwerk sein soll als das erste Half Life und sich deswegen nur auf der DVD, nicht aber im Heft findet, will mir im Übrigen auch nicht so recht einleuchten ...


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Januar 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. Schade, dass Petra nicht auf Deinen, sondern leider nur - und das in völlig vorhersehbarere Weise - auf das übliche Warum-fehlt-Spiel-XY-Geflenne geantwortet hat. Ist ja immer schön, wenn sich hier auch mal jemand aus der Redaktion meldet, aber vielleicht bitte auch mal zu wirklich interessanten Fragen und Diskussionen und nicht nur zu dem üblichen Quark!
> 
> Diese lieblose Copy-Pasterei führt - neben dem völlig inhomogenen Layout des Hefts und der Videos - auch dazu, dass völlig inkonsistent mal ganze Serien erwähnt werden (Baldur's Gate, Diablo, Elder Scrolls, Total War, ...), im Falle anderer Serien, die ebenso etabliert sind und qualitativ meist ebenso durchgehend gute Qualität boten, aber lediglich ein einzelner Titel herausgegriffen wird (Half Life, Tomb Raider, Heroes Of Might and Magic, GTA, Anno, ...). Dabei wird insbesondere der HOMM-Beitrag der anerkanntermaßen herausragenden Rolle des dritten Teils leider null gerecht.
> 
> Fürs nächste Sonderheft dieser Art: Meisterwerken kann man übrigens auch dadurch seinen Respekt zollen, dass man ihnen die verdiente redaktionelle (Neu-)Bearbeitung zukommen lässt, anstatt zu 98% einfach nur reine Zweitverwertung zu betreiben ...


 
Geeenau weil General Pauls Beitrag ja so toll war... Was hätte Petra denn auf dieses Genöle antworten sollen? Ausserdem wenn du unbedingt auf eine Antwort der Redaktion aus bist, wieso schreibst du dann keine PN, anstatt nur alles nachzuplappern was sowieso schon alle wissen bzw. geschrieben haben??  *lol*

@shaboo. Das mit den Wertungen ist in dieser Hinsicht gerechtfertigt, weil es zur Zeit von Unreal 2 keinen Shooter gab, der nur annähernd so eine Atmosphäre oder Spielewelt geboten hat wie eben Unreal2. Heute ist die Steuerung vielleicht schwammig, damals fand ich aber hat sie sich gut angefühlt und die Tester damals halt auch. Es geht mir nicht um die Wertungen eines Spiels, aber Spiele die ein Genre geprägt haben wie eben AitD oder Cyberia hätten halt auch erwähnt werden können.


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Geeenau weil GeneralPauls Beitrag ja so toll war... Was hätte Petra denn auf dieses Genöle antworten sollen? Ausserdem wenn du unbedingt auf eine Antwort der Redaktion aus bist, wieso schreibst du dann keine PN, anstatt nur alles nachzuplappern was sowieso schon alle wissen bzw. geschrieben haben??  *lol*


 
Ach wie schön, unser Wertungsfetischist meldet sich zu Wort. Wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, meinen Beitrag vollständig zu lesen, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass ich das von GeneralPaul Gesagte lediglich aufgreife, um noch einmal etwas ausführlicher darzulegen und zu begründen, warum der Copy-und-Paste-Stil dieses Sonderheft - in meinen Augen - etwas unorganisiert und lieblos erscheinen lässt. Im Übrigen habe ich - anscheinend im Gegensatz zu Dir - nicht das geringste Problem damit, jemandem in einem Forum einfach mal beizupflichten. Aber Dir Komiker macht Rumpöbeln und irgendeinen hanebüchenen Quatsch von wegen "Nachplappern" zu erzählen ja offenbar mehr Spaß.

Und eben weil Petras Antwort auf GeneralPauls Kritik nicht ganz so offensichtlich gewesen wäre wie die auf das Standard-Rabäähh-Spiel-X-fehlt-Gemeckere - in dem ein Clown wie Du natürlich ganz vorne mit dabei ist - wäre sie ja so interessant gewesen, aber das ist vermutlich schlicht zu hoch für Dich ...


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @shaboo. Das mit den Wertungen ist in dieser Hinsicht gerechtfertigt, weil es zur Zeit von Unreal 2 keinen Shooter gab, der nur annähernd so eine Atmosphäre oder Spielewelt geboten hat wie eben Unreal2.


 
Was denn für eine Spielwelt bitte? Das war doch eben die größte Enttäuschung für alle vom ersten Unreal Begeisterten: Dass der zweite Teil eben kaum mehr als eine Aneinanderreihung einzelner Missionen war, die wenig miteinander verbunden hat. Stimmige Spielwelt und dichte Atmosphäre (auch durch den tollen Soundtrack) ist einerseits exakt das, was der erste Teil im Überfluss hatte und wofür er geliebt wurde, und andererseits genau das, was dem sterilen zweiten Teil vollkommen abgeht. "Man spielte hier einen High-Tech-Soldaten, der sich durch eine seichte Story ballert und lose verknüpfte Missionen erledigt." - um einfach mal wieder PC Games heute zu zitieren. Da boten die kurz zuvor erschienenen No One Lives Forever 2 oder Splinter Cell (auch wenn das kein FPS, sondern ein Third-Person-Schleich-Shooter sein mag) aus meiner Sicht schönere Welten und dichtere Atmosphären. Das einzig Bemerkenswerte an Unreal 2 war für mich - damals wie heute - der Flammenwerfer ...



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Heute ist die Steuerung vielleicht schwammig, damals fand ich aber hat sie sich gut angefühlt und die Tester damals halt auch.


 
Was viele mittlerweile vergessen haben, aber damals schon schrecklich war: der unverschämt langsame - des Rennens anscheinend komplett unmächtige - Protagonist! Geht absolut gar nicht! Mach mal den Selbstversuch und bewege dich zehn Minuten in Far Cry 3 und anschließend zehn Minuten in Unreal 2. Du kriegst das Kotzen - garantiert! Zumal damals schon allen klar war, dass der einzige Grund hierfür der war, die dürftige Spielzeit (übrigens eine weitere der vielen Schwächen des Spiels) von 6-7 wenigstens auf 8-10 Stunden zu strecken.



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Wertungen eines Spiels,


 
Warum zitierst Du sie dann laufend?



Crysisheld schrieb:


> aber Spiele die ein Genre geprägt haben wie eben AitD oder Cyberia hätten halt auch erwähnt werden können.


 
Da stimme ich Dir zu, aber 50 Titel sind halt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel und am Ende muss da mehr weggelassen werden als tatsächlich ins Heft aufgenommen werden kann. Außerdem - und damit wären wir wieder bei meiner "nachgeplapperten" Kritik - lagen für diese Titel vielleicht einfach keine passenden Artikel vor (oder entsprachen nicht mehr heutigen Ansprüchen) und hätten daher aufwändig nachbearbeitet oder sogar vollständig neu geschrieben werden müssen - worauf man in der Redaktion offenbar wenig Bock hatte.


----------



## Mrwc (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir das Heft gekauft und bin zwar gerührt ob der - von mir aus gesehen - durchaus würdigen Spieleauswahl - einzig dass Diablo mit so viel Raum gewürdigt wurde, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Mich stört auch nicht, dass es sich dabei um wiederverwertete Artikel aus früheren PC Games-Ausgaben handelt - ich habe die PCG nur sehr sporadisch gekauft und kenne die meisten der Artikel daher nicht.
Was mich als bekennenden Freund der Spielekultur der 90er aber ärgert, sind die regelmässigen, flapsigen und unnötigen Kommentare bezüglich der heute angeblichen Unspielbarkeit der Titel aufgrund ihrer Präsentation. Warum sollte es keinen Grund mehr geben, Max Payne 1 heute noch zu spielen, wie der betreffende Schreiberling meint (ich hab's gerade kürzlich durchgespielt und finde es noch immer besser als Teil 1 und 3, auch das Gameplay finde ich immer noch einzigartig)? Einen genauso überflüssigen Kommentar (à la "wieso haben wir bei DER Grafik damals nur so viel Freude an dem Spiel haben können?") gibt es beim Hitman-Review zum 1ten Teil. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele einer Tendenz. 
Es geht hier doch um 20 Jahre Spielegeschichte, da ist es doch offensichtlich, dass die hier aufgeführten Titel technisch gesehen allesamt veraltet sind - gemessen am heutigen Stand. Darauf rumzureiten finde ich vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Januar 2013)

Mrwc schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Heft gekauft und bin zwar gerührt ob der - von mir aus gesehen - durchaus würdigen Spieleauswahl - einzig dass Diablo mit so viel Raum gewürdigt wurde, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Mich stört auch nicht, dass es sich dabei um wiederverwertete Artikel aus früheren PC Games-Ausgaben handelt - ich habe die PCG nur sehr sporadisch gekauft und kenne die meisten der Artikel daher nicht.
> Was mich als bekennenden Freund der Spielekultur der 90er aber ärgert, sind die regelmässigen, flapsigen und unnötigen Kommentare bezüglich der heute angeblichen Unspielbarkeit der Titel aufgrund ihrer Präsentation. Warum sollte es keinen Grund mehr geben, Max Payne 1 heute noch zu spielen, wie der betreffende Schreiberling meint (ich hab's gerade kürzlich durchgespielt und finde es noch immer besser als Teil 1 und 3, auch das Gameplay finde ich immer noch einzigartig)? Einen genauso überflüssigen Kommentar (à la "wieso haben wir bei DER Grafik damals nur so viel Freude an dem Spiel haben können?") gibt es beim Hitman-Review zum 1ten Teil. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele einer Tendenz.
> Es geht hier doch um 20 Jahre Spielegeschichte, da ist es doch offensichtlich, dass die hier aufgeführten Titel technisch gesehen allesamt veraltet sind - gemessen am heutigen Stand. Darauf rumzureiten finde ich vollkommen unnötig.



Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Der Grund, dass sehr viel über die alten Spiele hergezogen wird ist, dass die Redakteure die heute in der PCG sitzen einfach zu wenig Spieleerfahrung mitbringen und die Spiele von damals doch gar nicht mehr kennen. Wenn mir heute jemand Max Payne 1 zeigen würde und ich hätte es noch nie gespielt würde ich auch sagen so nen Rotz. Fakt ist, wenn du ein Spiel aus deiner Kindheit bzw. Schulzeit kennst verbindest du immer etwas damit und das ist es was vielen dann so ein "das fühlt sich wie damals an" Spielgefühl gibt, was man von früher kennt und was man gerne gespielt hat. Wenn jetzt ein Redakteur diesen Titel das erste mal spielt, verbindet er rein gar nichts mit diesem Spiel, den Levels oder den Charakteren. Das ist der Grund wieso sie  dann so Kommentare oder Fazits von sich geben...


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

Jounalistisch gesehen, ist das einfach mangelnde Souveränität. Es gibt wirklich nicht den geringsten Grund, sich jüngeren Generationen gegenüber - die natürlich mit ganz anderen technischen Erwartungen und Maßstäben groß werden - dafür zu rechtfertigen, jemals begeistert "Pac Man", "Summer Games", "Bard's Tale", "Doom", "Unreal", "Max Payne" oder was auch immer gespielt zu haben. Von der Inszenierung , Atmosphäre und Erwachsenheit von "Max Payne" oder der Gegner-KI und dem atmosphärischen Soundtrack von "Unreal" können sich auch heutige Spiele noch eine gehörige Scheibe abschneiden. Und hätte man sich ein wenig mehr an den Qualitäten des ersten Teil orientiert, wäre aus "Max Payne 3" vielleicht auch etwas mehr geworden als ein interaktiver Spielfilm. Gerade angesicht der Tatsache, dass heutige Spiele der Präsentation häufig eine eher unangemessen große Bedeutung beimessen, wirken solche Kommentare schlicht unprofessionell. Sollte das tatsächlich am zu geringen Durchschnittsalter der Redaktion liegen - was ich nicht beurteilen kann - wäre das natürlich eine ganz schlechte Ausrede, denn dann wäre man personell für solch ein Thema schlicht nicht aufgestellt und sollte sich dem konsequenterweise auch nicht in einem Sonderheft widmen. Vielleicht ist das ja auch einer der Gründe dafür, dass man viele alte Artikel einfach unverändert übernommen hat ...


----------



## ViktorEippert (3. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Der Grund, dass sehr viel über die alten Spiele hergezogen wird ist, dass die Redakteure die heute in der PCG sitzen einfach zu wenig Spieleerfahrung mitbringen und die Spiele von damals doch gar nicht mehr kennen.


 
Da musst du eine andere PCG-Redaktion meinen, als die die ich kenne.
Es gibt Spiele, die sind klasse gealtert und genauso gibt es welche, die einfach gar nicht gut gealtert sind. Und gar nicht mal nur grafisch sondern oft auch in Sachen Bedienung oder Spielmechanik. Nur weil wir ab und an anmerken, dass ein Klassiker von seinem Genre überholt wurde, kannst du nicht daraus schließen, dass der entsprechende Redakteur das Spiel nicht gespielt hat. Das ist einfach eine nüchterne Feststellung. In beinahe allen Fällen kümmert sich ein Red um einen Meisterwerke-Artikel der den Titel damals schon spielte. Und in allen Fällen spielt er ihn für den Artikel in der aktuellen Zeit nochmal. Ergo hat er den direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Januar 2013)

Vioktors Kommentar kann ich nur unterstreichen. Bei den zwei Beispielen Hitman, Max Payne und Far Cry weiß ich ganz genau, dass der für die Artikel verantwortliche Redakteur (unser Herr Horn) alle drei Spiele schon damals bei Release gespielt und geliebt hat. Deshalb hat er ja auch diese Artikel geschrieben - wir setzen üblicherweise keinen Redakteur an solch einen Retro-Artikel, der das Spiel nur vom Hörensagen kennt. Das würde die ganze Idee hinter dem Artikel ja ab absurdum führen, schließlich geht es auch darum, dass sich ein Redakteur an das Spiel erinnert und davon erzählt, wie sich das Spiel damals eben so angefühlt hat.

Etwaige Anmerkungen zur Grafik sind so zu verstehen: Oft legen wir unseren Lesern es ans Herz, eines unserer Meisterwerke zu spielen, falls sie das noch nicht getan haben. Bei manchen geht das wunderbar (Half-Life 2 zum Beispiel), weil sie immer noch modern wirken - andere (ich denke da an Deus Ex) sind dagegen mit Vorsicht zu genießen für jemanden, der das Spiel nicht schon damals gespielt hat. Das liegt auch nicht immer an der Technik. Ein Master of Orion 2 etwa sieht gruselig aus, aber das würde ich auch heute noch jedem 4X-Fan empfehlen. Gerade viele 3D-Spiele sind aber sehr schlecht gealtert und ich finde es völlig okay, das in so einem Artikel zu erwähnen.


----------



## shaboo (3. Januar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Etwaige Anmerkungen zur Grafik sind so zu verstehen: Oft legen wir unseren Lesern es ans Herz, eines unserer Meisterwerke zu spielen, falls sie das noch nicht getan haben. Bei manchen geht das wunderbar (Half-Life 2 zum Beispiel), weil sie immer noch modern wirken - andere (ich denke da an Deus Ex) sind dagegen mit Vorsicht zu genießen für jemanden, der das Spiel nicht schon damals gespielt hat. Das liegt auch nicht immer an der Technik. Ein Master of Orion 2 etwa sieht gruselig aus, aber das würde ich auch heute noch jedem 4X-Fan empfehlen. Gerade viele 3D-Spiele sind aber sehr schlecht gealtert und ich finde es völlig okay, das in so einem Artikel zu erwähnen.


 
Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung und das sollt ihr ja auch, zumal die Alterungsbeständigkeit von Titeln in der Tat sehr unterschiedlich ausfällt. Aber mit dieser Einschätzung ist es eben so wie mit vielen anderen: Sie werden nicht von allen geteilt. Während meine Beurteilung von Master of Orion 2 ähnlich ausfällt und ich auch der Bemerkung im Unreal-Video, das Spiel habe sich "überraschend gut gehalten", zustimmen würde, hat mich die Formulierung "auch wenn heutzutage Gameplay und Optik schon grenzwertig gealtert sind" im Zusammenhang mit Max Payne dann doch sehr überrascht. Mir persönlich fallen wenige elfeinhalb Jahre alte Titel ein, die sich in beiderlei Hinsicht derart gut gehalten haben wie dieser. Wenn Herr Horn Spiele vergleichbaren Alters kennt, die sich seiner Meinung nach deutlich besser gehalten haben, so würden mich deren Titel brennend interessieren.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Januar 2013)

Die 3D Spiele sehen deshalb heute teilweise so miserabel aus, weil eben damals gerade alle auf diesen Vodoo Zug aufgesprungen sind und selbst Glide Emulatoren diese Spiele heute nicht gut emuliert kriegen. Ich finde viele Spiele die damals noch Software Rendering verwendet haben sehen heute teilweise noch besser aus. Da würden mir jetzt einfallen: 

- The Need for Speed (1995) 
- Redneck Rampage (1997) 
- Cyberia 2 (1996) 

Wirklich schlecht gealtert sind dagegen Spiele wie: 
- Medal of Honor Allied Assault (2002) 
- Fighting Force (1997) 
- Terminal Velocity (1995) 
- Half-Life (199 

Diese Spiele sehen heute mit den verwaschenen Texturen wirklich grausig aus und auch wenn ich es versucht habe machen mir diese Spiele heute keinen Spass mehr. Da ist dann auch nichts mehr mit Nostalgie.. Pixel Grafik schau ich mir ohne Probleme stundenlang an, aber der verwaschene Texturbrei der ist einfach zu schlimm...

@Peter 

die von dir genannten Spiele sind alle um das Jahr 2000 rum. Ich dachte da eigentlich an Spiele von 1992 bis 1996. Ich glaube da sind Florian und Petra die einzigen die aus dieser Zeit viel zu erzählen haben - ich meine Bleifuss, Need for Speed und Virtuoso... wobei Virtuoso ja echt kultig ist  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. Januar 2013)

Interessante Beiträge 

Es ist normal, dass in der Rückschau einzelne Spiele über- oder unterbewertet/-gewürdigt erscheinen. Denn die Beurteilung erfolgt ja immer zu einem bestimmten Zeitpuntk X und spiegelt die jeweilige Ära und das damalige Umfeld wieder. Es ist mE kaum möglich, den Einfluss einer Neuerscheinung auf künftige Titel vorherzusagen - manche Spiele oder Serien haben sich aus diversen Gründen einfach nicht durchgesetzt, andere laufen bis zum heutigen Tag. Und das häufig völlig unabhängig von der Qualität; manchmal bringen Studios oder Publisher einen sehr langen Atem mit, in anderen Fällen bricht das Team auseinander oder es gibt finanzielle Probleme, und schon endet eine hochgelobte Serie. 

Was es mE heute nicht mehr in dem Maße gibt wie vor 15 oder 20 Jahren, ist diese fast schon bedingungslose Begeisterungsfähigkeit (sicher auch, weil die Entwicklungsschritte heutzutage nicht mehr so dramatisch sind wie einst bei Einführung der 3D-Grafik, bei der Sound-/Musik-Wiedergabe, bei der CD/DVD usw.). Ich weiß noch, dass wir zum Beispiel bei Cyberia damals erbittertste Debatten geführt haben. Aus meiner Sicht war das Ding spielerisch einfach ein absoluter Rohrkrepierer, der sich nur durch seine Rendergrafik hervorhob; ich fand's völlig öde. Andere Kollegen flippten förmlich aus, eben wegen der nie dagewesenen Grafik und der daraus resultierenden Atmosphäre. Bei Rebel Asssault 1 und 2 war die Konstellation dann genau umgekehrt 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie unfreiwillig komisch, was ich hier so lese und wenn über bestimmte Titel gestritten wird.
Unter einem "wichtigen" Spiel verstehe ich einen Titel, der ein bestimmtes Genre stark beeinflusst oder vorangetrieben hat. Da würde ich den technischen Aspekt sogar komplett ausklammern, denn gute Spiele sind nicht wegen ihrer Optik oder dergleichen gut, sondern jene, die als komplettes Konstrukt überzeugen. Da stimme ich mit Petras Meinung zu Syberia vollkommen überein. Für damalige Verhältnisse eine edle Grafik, ohne Frage, aber spielerisch hat es keine nennenswerte Akzente gesetzt oder Konkurrenztitel gleichen Genres überragt.

Spielmechanik, Motivation, Atmosphäre/Story, gewisse Alleinstellungsmerkmale oder die Durchsetzung eines besonderen Features, das sich schnell zum neuen Standard in Genre-Spielen entwickelt hat - all das in der Summe macht in meinen Augen einen tatsächlich wichtigen Spieletitel aus.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79;9541567... Da stimme ich mit Petras Meinung zu Syberia vollkommen überein...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sauerlandboy schön von dir zu lesen. Ähm weil du Syberia schreibst, meinst du wirklich Syberia? Wir meinen nämlich Cyberia
> 
> Syberia for Windows (2002) - MobyGames
> 
> ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2013)

@ Crysisheld
Hallo zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, Schreibfehler. Natürlich Cyberia.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaboo (4. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spielmechanik, Motivation, Atmosphäre/Story, gewisse Alleinstellungsmerkmale oder die Durchsetzung eines besonderen Features, das sich schnell zum neuen Standard in Genre-Spielen entwickelt hat - all das in der Summe macht in meinen Augen einen tatsächlich wichtigen Spieletitel aus.


 
Das kann man so unterschreiben.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unter einem "wichtigen" Spiel verstehe ich einen Titel, der ein bestimmtes Genre stark beeinflusst oder vorangetrieben hat. Da würde ich den technischen Aspekt sogar komplett ausklammern, denn gute Spiele sind nicht wegen ihrer Optik oder dergleichen gut, sondern jene, die als komplettes Konstrukt überzeugen.


 
Allerdings spielen technische Aspekte bei der Frage, ob ein Spiel "als komplettes Konstrukt überzeugt", eine wichtige Rolle. Gewisse Spielmechaniken und Features können in der Theorie noch so innovativ oder interessant sein; wenn sie technisch nicht vernünftig umgesetzt sind, wird das Spiel am Ende auch als Ganzes nicht überzeugen. Wenn Du noch einmal einen Blick auf die 50 Spiele des Sonderhefts wirfst, wirst Du feststellen, dass diese - im Großen und Ganzen weitgehend akzeptierten - Titel in ihrer überragenden Mehrzahl gerade auch technisch und optisch sehr gut oder gar überragend waren, und das ist sicher kein Zufall. Von daher: "nicht überbewerten": Ja; "komplett ausklammern": Nein.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie unfreiwillig komisch, was ich hier so lese und wenn über bestimmte Titel gestritten wird.


 
Nun ja, was glaubst Du, was die Redaktion bei der Zusammenstellung der Titel für dieses Sonderheft gemacht haben wird? Richtig: Diskutiert. Ob ein konkreter Titel Deine obige Definition von "wichtiger Spieletitel" erfüllt, ist ja schließlich nicht in Stein gemeisselt, sondern prinzipiell erst mal diskussionswürdig. Von daher ist gegen einen Austausch über bestimmte Titel überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, zumal sich dieser - bei Wahrung einer gewissen Diskussionskultur - durchaus spannend, anregend und informativ gestalten kann. Albern wird es erst dann, wenn die Leute entweder nicht einsehen wollen, dass die Auswahl von 50 Meisterwerken nicht bedeutet, dass alle anderen Spiele keine Meisterwerke waren, oder sofort eine "lieblose Zusammenstellung von 0815-Spielen" entdeckt haben wollen - nur weil die eigenen Präferenzen offenbar anders aussehen. Selbstverständlich ist das Küren eines Quake, Half-Life oder Command & Conquer zu einem Meisterwerk weder besonders überraschend, noch originell oder innovativ, aber das zu sein ist auch nicht Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Sonderhefts - obwohl ein Anhang mit zehn vergessenen Perlen und Geheimtipps da sicher einen wunderbaren Kontrapunkt hätte setzen können.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Januar 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> ...eine "lieblose Zusammenstellung von 0815-Spielen" entdeckt haben wollen - nur weil die eigenen Präferenzen offenbar anders aussehen. Selbstverständlich ist das Küren eines Quake, Half-Life oder Command & Conquer zu einem Meisterwerk weder besonders überraschend, noch originell oder innovativ, aber das zu sein ist auch nicht Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Sonderhefts - obwohl ein Anhang mit zehn vergessenen Perlen und Geheimtipps da sicher einen wunderbaren Kontrapunkt hätte setzen können.


 
Ohje.. albern wird es eigentlich erst dann, wenn Diskutanten aus der Fassung geraten, persönlich werden und mit Beleidigungen wie Clown, oder Wertungsfetischist um sich werfen. Hast du vor ca. zwei Wochen in meinem Thread zu FarCry3 nicht behauptet, die ULCs "Lost Expeditions" wären für den Allerwertesten...?? nur weil sie dir nicht gefallen? Sorry aber in einem Thread schulmeistern und im anderen Polemik betreiben ist total indiskutabel du Wortheld


----------



## shaboo (4. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ohje.. albern wird es eigentlich erst dann, wenn Diskutanten aus der Fassung geraten, persönlich werden und mit Beleidigungen wie Clown, oder Wertungsfetischist um sich werfen. Hast du vor ca. zwei Wochen in meinem Thread zu FarCry3 nicht behauptet, die ULCs "Lost Expeditions" wären für den Allerwertesten...?? nur weil sie dir nicht gefallen? Sorry aber in einem Thread schulmeistern und im anderen Polemik betreiben ist total indiskutabel du Wortheld


 
Wer mir auf völlig unqualifizierte Weise "Nachplappern" vorwirft, der ist für mich ein Clown, und wer die Aufnahme seiner Wunschtitel in eine Liste von Meisterwerken mit der Angabe irgendwelcher Wertungen zu belegen versucht, der ist für mich ein Wertungsfetischist. So einfach ist das, und das sage ich dann auch - mit "aus der Fassung geraten", wie Du das zu formulieren beliebst, hat das wenig zu tun. Meine Frage aus Thread #42 - warum Du laufend Spielewertungen zitierst, wenn es Dir angeblich gar nicht um die Wertungen eines Spiels geht - hast Du übrigens nach wie vor nicht beantwortet.

Ich habe auch nicht den geringsten Schimmer, in welchem Widerspruch meine Äußerungen hier zu denen im Far Cry 3-Thread stehen sollen. Ja, meiner Meinung nach sind die "Lost Expeditions" komplett für den Allerwertesten. Und natürlich sind sie das - MEINER Meinung nach - genau deshalb, weil sie MIR nicht gefallen. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Habe ich jemals irgendwo gefordert, dass alle anderen derselben Meinung sein müssen? Wenn sie Dir gefallen, ist das schön für Dich und damit habe ich auch nicht das geringste Problem. Konsens bei 95% der Spieler in den Ubisoft-Foren und auf Gamefaqs - andere Foren besuche ich eher selten - ist in jedem Falle, dass diese Missionen öde, linear und kurz und qualitativ Welten entfernt von den Inhalten des "Monkey Business"-ULCs sind - und dass sich zudem die Werbeaussage "40 Minuten zusätzliche Spielzeit" bei den meisten Spielern nicht einmal annähernd bewahrheitet hat. Von daher beruht meine Geringschätzung dieser Missionen nicht einfach nur auf irgendeiner unerklärlichen Laune, sondern hat ganz handfeste Gründe.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Januar 2013)

Es ist nunmal so, dass "Meisterwerke" eine sehr hohe Wertung in Spielemagazinen einfahren, sonst würde ja nicht jeder drüber reden. Woher willst du wissen, dass es meine Wunschtitel sind?? Du kennst mich überhaupt nicht. Ich habe diese Titel lediglich genannt, weil die mir ganz spontan als "Meisterwerk" eingefallen sind. Auch habe nicht irgendwelche Wertungen genannt, sondern die, die die PCGames bzw. PlayTime damals vergeben hatte. 

Zum Thema Beleidigungen: Was du über jemanden denkst ist eine Sache, was du aber in einem öffentlichen Forum verbreitest eine andere! Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## shaboo (4. Januar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass "Meisterwerke" eine sehr hohe Wertung in Spielemagazinen einfahren


 
Das kann so sein, muss es aber nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass sich die Frage, ob ein Titel tatsächlich ein "Meisterwerk" seines Genres darstellt, oft erst mit etwas zeitlichem Abstand zu seiner erstmaligen Veröffentlichung und Bewertung beurteilen lässt, gibt es durchaus Meisterwerke, deren Bewertungen zu ihrem Erscheinungszeitpunkt wenig spektakulär waren, etwa HOMM 2/3 mit 78%/81% oder Fallout mit 80%.



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass es meine Wunschtitel sind?? Du kennst mich überhaupt nicht. Ich habe diese Titel lediglich genannt, weil die mir ganz spontan als "Meisterwerk" eingefallen sind.


 
Offenbar hättest Du diese Titel gerne als Meisterwerke im Sonderheft berücksichtigt gesehen und hast versucht dies mit den damaligen Wertungen in PC Games zu begründen. In diesem Sinne "Wunschtitel", selbstverständlich nicht unbedingt in dem Sinne, dass es sich hierbei um Deine persönlichen Lieblingsspiele handelt - versteht sich eigentlich von selbst.



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beleidigungen: Was du über jemanden denkst ist eine Sache, was du aber in einem öffentlichen Forum verbreitest eine andere! Denk mal drüber nach!


 
Das werde ich tun (wobei ich Clown und Wertungsfetischist eher moderat beleidigend finde), wenn Du vielleicht zukünftig etwas vorsichtiger mit Vorwürfen wie "Nachplappern" bist, denn auch das ist beleidigend und war ebenso öffentlich ...


----------



## Briareos (8. Januar 2013)

Shrappy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich warte noch auf eine Samlung all eurer Magazine als eBook... musste meine Sammlung von den Ausgaben 1994-2006 entsorgen... kein Keller/Dachboden in der neuen Wohnung damals gehabt... oh mann


Ganz ehrlich: Du hast mein zutiefst emfundenes aufrichtiges Mitleid. Ich stelle mich seit 8 Jahren regelmässig schützend vor meine PCG-Sammlung (ab 01/1995) wenn meine Noch-Freundin (und baldige Gemahlin) mal wieder einen ihrer Aufräum-Schübe hat und mit den Worten "Das liest du eh nicht mehr." und "Wann hast du da zuletzt mal reingesehen?" die Übergabe meiner jahrzehntelangen Sammlung dem nahgelegenem Papiermüll-Container fordert.  Bisher bin ich standhaft geblieben, auch wenn die Stehsammler in den Keller umziehen mussten.



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ist halt die frage, was man unter "wichtig" versteht. "Z" ist sicher toll, hatte aber kaum Einfluss aufs Genre, während z.B. Warcraft 3 die Echtzeitstrategie auf Jahre hinaus geprägt hat.





Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ehh wieso kein, Doom, wieso kein Cyberia, wieso kein Raptor call of the Shadows, och ne. Outcast ist nicht wirklich ein Meisterwerk, wieso kein Bleifuss2 wieso kein Undying, oh man ihr hättet bei diesem Sonderheft so wirklich was rausreißen können, aber nein. Es wird wieder mal der bekannte langweilige Käse abgearbeitet.Kein Rally Racing 97 was damals das Rallye Genre geprägt hat, FarCry sieht heute einfach nur noch Scheisse aus und ist weder spielerisch noch technisch ein "Meisterwerk" Kein Ton von Need for Speed 1. Sorry PCGames, das sind keine Meisterwerke, das ist eine lieblose Zusammenstellung von 0815 Spielen...


Es gab in den vergangenen 20 Jahren garantiert mehr als 50 Spiele, die das Prädikat "Meisterwerk" verdient haben. In die Diskussion, warum im Heft nun gerade diese 50 Spiele(-serien) erwähnt und andere nicht bedacht werden, will ich mich jetzt gar nicht reinhängen, denn eine derartige Beurteilung geschieht immer nach subjektiven Gesichtspunkten. (Ich z.B. habe seinerzeit das angesprochene Rally Racing 97 gespielt und geliebt, aber als Meisterwerk würde ich es persönlich nicht einstufen.)

Im Prinzip stellt sich doch nur die Frage: *Wie muss ein Spiel sein, um ein Meisterwerk zu sein?*

Zu dieser Frage *handfeste* Fakten, Merkmale oder Kennzahlen zu nennen fällt zumindest mir sehr schwer. Um das Beispiel "Z" noch einmal aufzugreifen: "Z hat das Genre nicht oder nur kaum beeinflusst." Na und? Deswegen kann es doch trotzdem ein (gemessen an den Maßstäben seiner Zeit) überragend gutes Spiel und somit ein "Meisterwerk" sein. "Prince of Persia" hat das J'n'R-Genre auch nicht neu erfunden, dennoch ist es ein, meiner Meinung nach, Meisterwerk in der Geschichte der Videospiele. Klar gibt es solche Spiele, die ganz nebenbei auch noch ein Genre neu erfinden oder masgeblich beeinflussen, allerdings ist das keine Vorraussetzung um ein Meisterwerk zu sein.

Für mich ist ein Spiel dann ein Meisterwerk, wenn man es auch nach Jahren noch aus dem Schrank holt und immer noch Spaß daran hat. Denn das ist mMn der Sinn und Zweck eines Spiels, nämlich den Spieler zu unterhalten. Und ein "FarCry 1" sieht heute noch genauso aus wie zu seiner Veröffentlichung und damals hat ganz sicher keiner gesagt "Man, sieht das Scheisse aus.". Das sich die Technik in den letzten 10 Jahren massiv gesteigert hat ändert nichts an den Grafikqualitäten dieses Spiels ... man muss eben nur das Alter im Hinterkopf haben. Hitchcooks "Die Vögel" ist auch heute noch ein unglaublich guter Film, auch wenn seine Technik im Hinblick auf Erzählweise, Kameraführung etc. aus heutiger Sicht sehr antiquiert anmutet.



gigantonius schrieb:


> wo ist die Geoff Crammond Grand Prix Reihe????


Hat wahrscheinlich auf Platz 51 ganz knapp den Einzug in dieses Heft verpasst. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Du hast mein zutiefst emfundenes aufrichtiges Mitleid. Ich stelle mich seit 8 Jahren regelmässig schützend vor meine PCG-Sammlung (ab 01/1995) wenn meine Noch-Freundin (und baldige Gemahlin) mal wieder einen ihrer Aufräum-Schübe hat und mit den Worten "Das liest du eh nicht mehr." und "Wann hast du da zuletzt mal reingesehen?" die Übergabe meiner jahrzehntelangen Sammlung dem nahgelegenem Papiermüll-Container fordert.  Bisher bin ich standhaft geblieben, auch wenn die Stehsammler in den Keller umziehen mussten.


 
Selbst wenn man eine Freundin/Frau hat, so sollte doch jeder sein Zimmer/Eckchen haben, wo er seine Schätze/Sammlungen hat und die auch für den anderen Tabu sind und nichts ohne Erlaubnis weggeworfen werden sollte.
Frauen sammeln schließlich ja auch diverse Sachen 

Was ich vor allem hier schade finde, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist kein Operation Flashpoint in der Liste... Das gabs doch schon vor den ganzen Call of Dutys, Battlefields und war quasi der Wegbereiter für große Schlachten. Es war das erste oder eines der ersten Spiele in denen man im MP zu Lande, in der Luft und auf dem Wasser kämpfen konnte. Außerdem hatte es dieses einzigarte, realistische Gameplay. Es spielt sich selbst heute noch großartig und kann man auch noch kaufen (Heißt jetzt nur ArmA:Cold War Assault).


----------



## Briareos (10. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man eine Freundin/Frau hat, so sollte doch jeder sein Zimmer/Eckchen haben, wo er seine Schätze/Sammlungen hat und die auch für den anderen Tabu sind und nichts ohne Erlaubnis weggeworfen werden sollte.
> Frauen sammeln schließlich ja auch diverse Sachen


Aus diesem Grund habe ich meine geliebte Sammlung ja noch. ^^ Die größte Hürde ist auch eher das Verständnissproblem. Eine Frau hat (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach) meist überhaupt kein Problem damit, Bekleidungsstücke in den Mengen eines Zentrallagers von H&M in ihren Schränken zu beherbergen. Der Umstand, das mindestens die Hälfte davon noch nie benutzt wurde, wird ebenfalls nicht als unlogisch wahrgenommen.

Wenn es allerdings um die Aufbewahrungsnotwendigkeit von "Computer-Gehäuseschrauben" in kleinen Plastikbeutelchen, diversen Kabeln und Adaptern oder eben Computerzeitschriften von anno dunnemal geht, scheint die weibliche Logik irgendwie überfordert zu sein.


----------



## dubako (12. Januar 2013)

Tach zusammen. Muß auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben.

Irgendeiner hier im Thread u. glaube auch die " Chefredakteuse " behaupten die Grafik vom ersten Far Cry sei im Vergleich mit heutigen Titeln einfach nur mies.

Far Cry 1 ist ein lupenreiner Pc Titel! Keine lieblose Konsolenportierung!

Also um nicht zu sehr in die Details zu gehen. Auch ohne Grafik Mod ist die Grafik von Far Cry 1 immer noch toll. 

Wenn ich dann noch einen Grafik Mod " reinhaue", kann dieses Spiel u. natürlich auch das erste Crysis locker mit aktuellen PC Spielen mithalten.

Bin ein wenig verwundert. Weil heute implantiere ich einen "SweetFX", damit diverse neue Spiele auch knackig scharf werden u.A. auch Far Cry 3.

Alles klar soweit? Diese Konsolenmatsche ist für mich als  "alter" ambitionierter Pc Spieler ein Greuel!


----------



## Knallfix (13. Januar 2013)

Kein zB. System Shock aber 10 verschiedene RTS und teilweise auch noch aus einer Serie?
Bitte ...


----------



## Mqlte (13. Januar 2013)

Schöne Zeitschrift, meine erste PCGames seit langem. Ihr habt meiner Ansicht nach aber einige Meisterwerke vergessen und Euch zu stark aufs Strategiegenre beschränkt, wie mein Vorposter bereits sagte.

Grandiose, innovative Titel wie System Shock, Blade Runner, Metal Gear Solid sowie No One Lives Forever und Splinter Cell hab' ich zumindest vermisst.

Gruß


----------



## RDSQUIRREL (28. Januar 2013)

Kommt das Teil auch für´s iPad? ... muss gleich mal im Store nachschauen.

Bin mal gespannt, womit ich übereinstimme und womit nicht. 

Drin sein muss auf jeden Fall: Command & Conquer, Warcraft (2), Dune 2: Battle for Arrakis, Red Alert, Dungeon Keeper, Diablo, Blade Runner, Populous, Quake, *beschlagnahmtes iD-Spiel* (der erste Teil, nicht der Nachfolger mit dem Speer), Commandos, Baldur´s Gate, Eye of the Beholder, Starcraft, World of Warcraft, Pac-Man, Impossible Mission, F1 Racing Simulation, Doom, Quake 3: Arena, Unreal, Z, Outcast, Ultima VI: The False Prophet, Mass Effect-Trilogie, Star Wars: Rebel Assault, Knights of the Old Republic, Leisure Suit Larry - Serie, Age of Empires, Portal (2), Hitman - Serie...

... und Jazz Jackrabbit - da kann von Mario über Sonic bis Ratchet jeder einpacken.


----------



## chaos777 (30. Januar 2013)

ja KOTOR habe ich geliebt gute zusammenfassung


----------



## shaboo (2. Februar 2013)

RDSQUIRREL schrieb:


> Drin sein muss auf jeden Fall: Command & Conquer, Warcraft (2), Dune 2: Battle for Arrakis, Red Alert, Dungeon Keeper, Diablo, Blade Runner, Populous, Quake, *beschlagnahmtes iD-Spiel* (der erste Teil, nicht der Nachfolger mit dem Speer), Commandos, Baldur´s Gate, Eye of the Beholder, Starcraft, World of Warcraft, Pac-Man, Impossible Mission, F1 Racing Simulation, Doom, Quake 3: Arena, Unreal, Z, Outcast, Ultima VI: The False Prophet, Mass Effect-Trilogie, Star Wars: Rebel Assault, Knights of the Old Republic, Leisure Suit Larry - Serie, Age of Empires, Portal (2), Hitman - Serie...


 
Der Untertitel des Hefts lautet "Die besten PC-Spiele und Serien aus 20 Jahren PC Games". Wie groß schätzt Du da die Chancen auf Pac Man und Impossible Mission ein?


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Februar 2013)

RDSQUIRREL schrieb:


> Kommt das Teil auch für´s iPad? ... muss gleich mal im Store nachschauen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, womit ich übereinstimme und womit nicht.
> 
> ...




Oh man selten so was dämliches gelesen. Wie soll das bitte gehen - *beschlagnahmtes Id Spiel" im Heft zeigen - ne is klar... indizierte Titel im Heft zeigen - oh man. Ausserdem sind einige von dir genannten Titel so alt, dass sie nicht mehr in die 20 Jahre PC Games Zeit passen... Wieso eine ganze Serie (Hitman) ?? Du hast Blake Stone Aliens of Gold vergessen...


----------



## StefKram (5. Februar 2013)

Nicht mal eine einzige Flugsimulation ist dabei und dabei gab es doch da einige die Topwertungen bei der PCG erzielt haben (z. B. Strike Commander 96% ) und damals recht populär waren. Nur weil heute das Flugsim-Genre tot ist, sollte es nicht auch im Rückblick auf die 20 Jahre komplett ausgelöscht werden, nur weil die Meisten heute nur mehr Egoshooter und Third-Person-"Klopp"-Spiele zocken, die in der Auflistung deutlich überrepräsentiert sind.


----------



## Codemancer (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt grad kurzzeitig gefragt, ob ihr einen am Helm habt? Ein Heft wo ganz groß "MEISTERWERKE - Die besten PC-Spiele [...] aus 20 Jahren PC-Games" drauf steht. Ich so zu mir: "Geil!" das Heft eingesackt und was ist auf der DVD drauf? Videos... nur Videos. Dude, ich hab 6 Euro bezahlt um eine Compilation eurer Beiträge zu Retro-Spielen zu bekommen, die man z.T. heutzutage im Netz für Umme hinterher geschmissen bekommt? 

Sicherlich steht auf dem Cover "Auf DVD: 3 Stunden Video"- bla bla. Ist mir aber erst auf dem 2. Blick aufgefallen - dumm gelaufen, ok, aber echt mal: ihr hättet wenigstens was Spielbares mit drauf Packen können. Mein Nostalgie-Faktor beim durchklicken eurer Videos: Eher nicht vorhanden. 

Yay, nach Jahren mal wieder ne PCGames-Ausgabe geholt und sofort wieder gemerkt, warum man sie sich damals auf einmal nicht mehr geholt hat.


----------



## Briareos (20. Februar 2013)

Das, mein junger Padawan, ist ein klassischer Fall von:

"Wer lesen kann ..."


----------



## hippo99 (30. Oktober 2013)

@Petra_Froehlich / Redaktion:

1. Gibt es auch eine *digitale Version* des _Sonderheftes_ *50 MEISTERWERKE* ? (eBook / PDF / auf *iTunes App*...)
2. Falls nicht, kann man es derzeit auch OHNE _PCG-Mini-Abo_ kaufen?

Im Voraus Dank für Info!


----------

